# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H24

## MistyBlum

I waited two months for my mtDNA results and I am more confused now than ever. I am 99% (trace amounts of middle eastern) European according to my autosomal results. my maternal grandmother was a first generation American. Both her parents were from Prussia. I googled H24 and it said most likely of Asian or middle east descent? I have green eyes and blond hair! Now I sorta wish I had bought shoes with the money I paid for the testing. Hmm. Any information about H24 would be great. 

I know my great grandparents were German. My paternal 4th great grandfather was from Ireland. My maiden name is Mccullough! I cannot find a hint of asian or middle eastern anywhere in my tree.

----------


## LeBrok

Possibly it is a mistake, a sample mix up or something. You should contact the company for double checking.

Could you post your results here? Maybe our experienced members can make sense out of admixtures.

----------


## Maleth

> I waited two months for my mtDNA results and I am more confused now than ever. I am 99% (trace amounts of middle eastern) European according to my autosomal results. my maternal grandmother was a first generation American. Both her parents were from Prussia. I googled H24 and it said most likely of Asian or middle east descent? I have green eyes and blond hair! Now I sorta wish I had bought shoes with the money I paid for the testing. Hmm. Any information about H24 would be great. 
> 
> I know my great grandparents were German. My paternal 4th great grandfather was from Ireland. My maiden name is Mccullough! I cannot find a hint of asian or middle eastern anywhere in my tree.


http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...Haplogroup-H24

It seems that there is hardly any substantial indication to know the origin of H24 or were its most popular. Even that, sometimes would not indicate the origins of H24 so I have my doubt that anyone at this point in time can indicate with any confidence that its Asian or Middle Eastern although it can be possible.

If not mistaken your results would go far beyond your known family tree and any paper trail.

----------


## A. Papadimitriou

I think it is found in Germanic speaking countries, including UK and in (non-IE speaking) Finland in very low frequencies.

For example, while googling it I found this http://www.dna.scangen.se/index.php?...=&database=shd

H24 is just 0,6% of total in Sweden according to this site but it exists.

Also the autosomal results are more important, as far as I understand and you are 99% European. 

Being more middle Eastern or Asian wouldn't be bad though. I hope everyone agrees but I can't be sure.

----------


## Arnoud

I am H24a, born in the Netherlands, now living in Canada. My matrilineal line goes back to mid 1600s, all 9 generations born in the Netherlands (more specifically, all but the last two generations living in Utrecht province in central Netherlands). Any info on the time depth of H24 or H24a?

----------


## slavka19

mtDNA analysis takes tousands years in past. It doesn't mean your grand or great grandma comes from Asia or Middle East. It means that H24 arised tousands years ago in Middle East or Asia and for sure during that period traveled a lot. And automosal analysis are much more appropiate if we want to consider the generations closest to us. So there was no mistake.
And you connect mtDNA, which is only inherited from you mother, with you paternal 4th grandfater which is a compplete mistake.

----------

